# Useful links - Orlando and Cental Florida



## UKDEB

*The Main Attractions*
Walt Disney World
Universal Orlando
Sea World
Busch Gardens
Discovery Cove
Kennedy Space Center
Disney Cruise Line

*Entertainment Complexes*
Downtown Disney
CityWalk
Disneys BoardWalk
Old Town, Kissimmee
Pointe Orlando

*The Water Parks*
Aquatica
Blizzard Beach
Typhoon Lagoon
Wet n Wild

*Other Attractions*
Cypress Gardens
Daytona 500 Experience
DisneyQuest
Fantasy of Flight
Fun Spot
Gatorland
Historic Bok Sanctuary
The Holy Land Experience
Magical Midway
Richard Petty Driving Experience
Ripleys Believe It Or Not!
Ron Jon Surf Park
Silver Springs
Skull Kingdom
SkyVenture
Terror in Orlando
Titanic  The Experience
Wonderworks

*Behind the Magic*
Magic Kingdom Tours
Epcot Tours
Animal Kingdom Tours
Epcot DiveQuest
Universal Orlando VIP Tours
Specialty Cruises at WDW
Kids' Programs at WDW
Surf Lessons at Typhoon Lagoon
Pal Mickey
Michael's VIPs
Gator Tours

*Dinner Shows*
See separate thread - Useful Links - Dining

*Other Night-time Entertainment*
BB King's Blues Club
Cirque Du Soleil  La Nouba
Blue Man Group
Howl at the Moon
Rix Lounge (at Disneys Coronado Springs)
Blue Martini
Club Hush
Glo Lounge
The Cheyenne Saloon and Opera House
Information on the following can be found by following the appropriate link under Entertainment Complexes above
* 8-Trax (Downtown Disney Pleasure Island)
* Adventurers Club (Downtown Disney Pleasure Island)
* BET Soundstage Club (Downtown Disney Pleasure Island)
* Mannequins Dance Palace(Downtown Disney Pleasure Island)
* Motion (Downtown Disney Pleasure Island)
* The Comedy Warehouse (Downtown Disney Pleasure Island)
* Red Coconut Club (CityWalk)
* Bob Marley  A Tribute to Freedom (CityWalk)
* Pat OBriens (CityWalk)
* CityJazz (CityWalk)
* the groove (CityWalk)
* Jellyrolls (BoardWalk)
* Atlantic Dance Hall (BoardWalk)
* ESPN Club (BoardWalk)

*Live Music*
Hard Rock Live
House of Blues
The Social
Amway Arena
St Pete Times Forum, Tampa
Adobe Gilas
BB Kings Blues Club
Jimmy Buffetts Margaritaville
The Velvet Sessions at Hard Rock Hotel

*Cinemas*
AMC Celebration 2
AMC Pleasure Island 24
AMC Universal Cineplex 20
CineMark Festival Bay
Regal The Loop 16
Regal Pointe Orlando Stadium 20 & IMAX
Regal Winter Park Village 20
MrMovietimes  listings for all Orlando area cinemas

*Sporting Venues*
Amway Arena
St Pete Times Forum, Tampa
Disneys Wide World of Sports

*Sports Teams*
Orlando Magic
Miami HEAT
UCF Knights
Orlando Preditors
Miami Dolphins
Tampa Bay Buccaneers
Tampa Bay Rays
Florida Marlins

*Beaches*
Anna Maria Island
Charlotte Harbor
Cocoa Beach
Daytona Beach
Fort Myers
Longboat Key
Marco Island
Naples
St Petes/Clearwater
Sanibel & Captiva
Sarasota

*Outdoor Pursuits*
(See separate listings below for Golf and Fishing)
Aquatic Wonders Boat Tours
Boggy Creek Airboat Rides
Winter Park Scenic Boat Tour 
Bobs Hot Air Balloons
Magic Sunrise Ballooning
Orlando Balloon Rides
Warbird Adventures
Biplane Rides Over Kissimmee
Wallaby Ranch Hang Gliding
Air Florida Helicopter Tours
Disneys Wilderness Preserve
Green Meadows Petting Farm
Forever Florida Eco Safaris
Horse World Riding Stables
Grand Cypress Equestrian Center
Rock Springs Riding Ranch
Tri-Circle-D Ranch & Farm at Disneys Fort Wilderness
Bike Rentals at WDW
Jogging Trails at Walt Disney World
Marina Watercraft Rentals at WDW
Watersports at WDW

*Golf*
Edwin Watts
Golfsmith
Arnold Palmers Bay Hill (you might even bump into Arnold  we did!)
Celebration Golf Club
ChampionsGate
Disneys Osprey Ridge
Disneys Palm
Disneys Magnolia
Disneys Lake Buena Vista
Disneys Oak Trail
Eagle Creek
Falcons Fire
Faldo Golf Institute
Grand Cypress
Grande Pines
Harmony Golf Preserve
Hawks Landing
Highlands Reserve
Hunters Creek
Metro West
Mission Inn
Mystic Dunes
Orange County National
Orange Lake Resort & Country Club
Plantation Golf Resort & Spa
Remington
Reunion Resort
The Ritz-Carlton, Grande Lakes
Shingle Creek
Southern Dunes
Stoneybrook West

*Mini Golf*
Congo River Adventure, I-Drive/Universal Blvd
Congo River Adventure, I-Drive near Wet n Wild
Congo River Adventure, Marker 12 Hwy 192, Kissimmee
Disneys Fantasia Gardens and Winter Summerland
Hawaiin Rumble (locations at Lake Buena Vista and I-Drive)
Magic Mining Company, Marker 5 Hwy 192, Kissimmee
Pirates Cove, I-Drive
Pirate's Cove, Lake Buena Vista
Putting Edge Glow in the Dark, I-Drive
Tiki Island Volcano Golf, I-Drive

*Fishing*
Florida Fish & Wildlife Conservation Commission 
Bass Pro Shops
Walt Disney World Fishing
A#1 Bass Guide Service
AJs Freelancer Bass Guide Service
Ace Bass Guide Service
Captain Russ Rivers
Central Florida Sight Fishing Charters
Chucks Guide Service
Fish Orlando!
Florida Bass Adventures
Gators Big Bass Guide Service
Hugh Crumpler  A Bass Guide
Incentive Fishing Charters
Orlando Fishing Guide
Orlando Trophy Bass
Pro Bass Guide Service
Saltwater Adventures of Central Florida
Swannys Bass Fishing Guide Service
Tom & Jerrys Guide Service

*Spas*
Canyon Ranch SpaClub at Gaylord Palms
Disneys Grand Floridian Spa
Disneys Saratoga Springs Spa
Eleuthera Spa & Salon at Bahama Bay Resort
Mandara Spa at Portofino Bay
Mandara Spa at WDW Dolphin
Papillon the Spa at Westgate Lakes
Plantation Inn Spa
Regal Palms Spa & Health Club
The Ritz-Carlton Spa at Grande Lakes
The Spa at Bay Hill
The Spa at Buena Vista Palace
The Spa at Lighthouse Key
The Spa at the Omni Orlando Resort at ChampionsGate
Shala Salon & Spa at The Peabody

*Shopping*
Greater Orlando Shopping Guide
The Mall at Millenia
The Florida Mall
Festival Bay
Orlando Premium Outlets
Prime Outlets
Lake Buena Vista Factory Stores
The Loop
Pointe Orlando
Old Town
Winter Park
Celebration
Altamonte Mall

*Supermarkets and Pharmacies*
Publix
Wal*Mart
SuperTarget
Albertsons (Click on Store Locator and use zip 32830 to find those within 10 mile radius of WDW)
Winn-Dixie
Whole Foods Market (There is a store in Winter Park with another under development in Turkey Lake Road)
The Fresh Market
Chamberlins Natural Foods
CVS Pharmacy
Walgreens
British Supermarket

*Transportation and Maps*
I-Ride Trolley
LYNX
FL Tours
Mears Transportation
Orlando Taxi Service
Quick Transportation
Tiffany Towncars
Yellow Cab Company
Orlando International Airport
Sanford Airport
Port Canaveral
I-Drive Interactive Map
Kissimmee Interactive Map
Lake Buena Vista Interactive Map
US Hwy 192 Interactive Map
Google Maps
Google Earth
MapQuest
Live Maps
Airline Network Car Hire
US Rent A Car
Alamo
Avis
Budget
Dollar - Dollar Check-in - Dollar Check-in with additional drivers. 
Hertz
National
Thrifty

*Visitor Information*
Orlando/Orange County Convention & Visitors Bureau
Kissimmee Convention & Visitors Bureau
International Drive Resort Area
Visit Florida
Visit Florida UK Site
Orlando Sentinel
WESH 2
Local 6
The Weather Channel
Weather Underground
WESH Weather


----------

